# Cabelas closing???



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

wolverines said:


> What do you have, a whole $1 or 2 in saved up Cabelas points? ...



Uh oh, I've got around $800 in points, I'd better find something to buy before I lose them.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> I don't think they will be selling and closing stores because investors are buying up their stock. I have been following cabelas stock for the last 4 yrs. It has been phenomenal. Elliot bought an 11 % stake and cabelas went on the buyout rumor list on wall street a little over a week ago. The stock went up 18% in one day. Has held strong with gains since.
> 
> The company is very strong. The have the largest visa franchise in the world and their visa cardholders are some of the best in the world at paying their bills. They have a very low default rate.
> 
> If big investment companies are taking note and buying in I would bet on more expansion and growth for cabelas.....not closing stores.


That 18% increase came after a 22% decrease a week or so before, yes the last 4 years were good but the past two years there has been a 35% drop in price.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Basically what this means is that the shareholder rules now and the customer is going to come second.


----------



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

Grouse Hunter said:


> Basically what this means is that the shareholder rules now and the customer is going to come second.


Like Martha Ford and the Detroit Lions!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Sportsman's guide is buying them is what I heard.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackRhino said:


> Uh oh, I've got around $800 in points, I'd better find something to buy before I lose them.


I have about $1000 in gift cards from Cabelas. What will happen to them if they are bought out?


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

I hope the sportsmans guide does not buy them, the quality of product they sell sux.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

jjlrrw said:


> That 18% increase came after a 22% decrease a week or so before, yes the last 4 years were good but the past two years there has been a 35% drop in price.


CAB stocks have been slowly tanking since mid 2013 so the investment group probably figured its time to cash out since it made a good run and a ton of money from 2011 to 2013..


----------



## Mel1962 (Dec 27, 2016)

erieorbust said:


> Not sure if this is the correct area to post this or if a thread is already going but... This is the most viewed are for the next few days  My old man said he heard someone is buying Cabelas and who knows what they are doing with the Dundee store. Could close, reopen as another big company. Not many companies will take a risk filling that store up. I just started liking the store as they finally started having sales the past 5 years. Anyone hear anything about this or can squash the rumor?


----------



## Mel1962 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bass pro bought them. No they are not closing.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Gift cards and points will eventually be able to be used at either Cabelas or Bass Pro. Not sure when they will change to that


----------



## Mel1962 (Dec 27, 2016)

Ken said:


> Gift cards and points will eventually be able to be used at either Cabelas or Bass Pro. Not sure when they will change to that



I hope so! I'm a BP person but my nephew gives me C gift card every year. L. Kids.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Year old thread. But not sure why people were so worried. They are not going to buy a store just to close it. Even if it did change names, it wouldn't happen in the still of night.

I do go to cabelas a bit, but quite often I walk out with nothing. Prices are high, and stores dont have what I want. They are better then Gander Mtn. I can't figure out how they stay in business. They rarely have what I want.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

So,


Rounder said:


> Year old thread. But not sure why people were so worried. They are not going to buy a store just to close it. Even if it did change names, it wouldn't happen in the still of night.
> 
> I do go to cabelas a bit, but quite often I walk out with nothing. Prices are high, and stores dont have what I want. They are better then Gander Mtn. I can't figure out how they stay in business. They rarely have what I want.


So, what is it that you want that you can't find?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

skipper34 said:


> So,
> 
> So, what is it that you want that you can't find?


Clothing that fits. Clothing that is cut properly for shooting. Shirts that don't have sleeves long enough for apes. Sales people that know even just that basics. A wider choice of shot sizes in steel shot. Fewer gimmicks, more substance. Just to name a few.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

skipper34 said:


> So,
> 
> So, what is it that you want that you can't find?


Gunsmithing and reloading stuff. Check weights. headspace gauges, no go gauges good for buying used rifles. Cleaning jags, they mostly sell chinese sets. Alignment pin for scope mounting. 

If you are into guns, and going the extra mile you will not find it at Cabelas. You want Vietnamese clothes, you will find it there.

I order stuff from Midway or Brownells, which is more geared to gun people, plus Amazon. 

Not to mention Cabelas is the most expensive out there, unless on sale. If it wasn't for Cabela points I would not have bought quite a few of my bigger ticket items. Though now I got a Fleetfarm card. If you shop around stores or internet, you will find a big price difference. I have bought guns from them, they do have nice inventory,


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

I will never let Cabelas tough another gun. Last rifle I bought from them, I had them put on a Leupold. I later find out the mounts are mix matched, one higher then other. They shimmed, with shim in the rings. If you are going to shim, it should be on the outside.

I didn't put it together, and put a new VX3 on that same gun, possibly tweaking scope. Another scope the rectile was not level. Hence I orerded alignment pins from Amazon


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

DecoySlayer said:


> Clothing that fits. .


In general, I wish companies would put big loops on belts, so you can fit a gun belt on a pair of pants.

I also have mixed feelings about Vietnam. On one hand they are not a threat to us, as is China. But they are still Vietnam. Wish they would pick some other 3rd world nation for their clothes.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Year old thread. But not sure why people were so worried. They are not going to buy a store just to close it. Even if it did change names, it wouldn't happen in the still of night.
> 
> I do go to cabelas a bit, but quite often I walk out with nothing. Prices are high, and stores dont have what I want. They are better then Gander Mtn. I can't figure out how they stay in business. They rarely have what I want.


The last time I went to Cabelas, I had a $100 coupon if I spent so much. I spent a ton of money only to find out that the $100 was on my next purchase. (Looking back, I should have left the pile on the counter and left.) 

I looked through the coupon and nowhere did it say that it couldn't be used on the original trip there.

I haven't been back since.

Most of my purchases are now at Dunhams. The prices are reasonable.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Since Cabela's Brothers sold it the quality of their Products has dropped they are just like Bass Pro most all their stuff now if you can find what you are looking for is made mostly in China as to their clothing. When it was own by the two Brothers they had high Quality Gear and Clothing well before thy opened up their stores... They change their stuff you find something that works and then shortly after you cannot not! I rarely shop at either unless I am in need of something last minute I know they might have. As to Gloves neither offer any kind of Fleece as they had...They once offered Ladder Stands but they were low quality a friend got one and with 3 months the ladder steps swelled up and they discontinued it and now don't sell theirs now. They had years ago Knowledgeable CS "field testers" that knew their products and used and tested them and could give some good info on them today it is all read from a computer screen no hands on knowledge which was key to them selling their own products way back I have a wool hunting jacket since then today it is all the high tech materials which is okay but they don't seem to last I still wear this jacket in cold weather and never get cold!!! So sure they have hunting and fishing gear but their stores are now just a stop for some to see what they offer. I was not impressed and bass pro is about the same their layout changes often as to where things are in their stores. Bass Pro once sold golf equipment when it first open... And the few times I had stopped for my deer hunting ammo they never have it in stock and I am there July / August when I am near the Bass Pro. So now I use Jay's they usually have it and if not they will get it...

Plus you can find other replacement items online no driving if you know what you are looking for...

Newaygo1


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> Clothing that fits. Clothing that is cut properly for shooting. Shirts that don't have sleeves long enough for apes. Sales people that know even just that basics. A wider choice of shot sizes in steel shot. Fewer gimmicks, more substance. Just to name a few.


Ok so I am picturing DecoySlayer with T Rex arms now lol.

I understand some of the gripes about cabelas.....but I actually shop there for clothing specifically because it fits me better. I also think their everyday clothing has superior quality to what is available around my area. I have many shirts that I have been wearing 5+ yrs.

The lack of steel shot at the outpost stores is a legitimate complaint. I do better shopping at my local meijer for that.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I love Cabela's. Guess that makes me an outcast. So be it. I have been buying from Cabela's long before they opened a retail store in Dundee. I believe very strongly that their clothing is superior no matter where it is manufactured. I have Cabela's hunting clothing that I have been using for 20 years and it is absolutely holding up very well. The outpost stores mainly carry Cabela's brands, and not all merchandise is available. When I want something I order online or make the 3 hour trip to Dundee. I hope if and when they are sold that the quality stays the same. I have never been impressed with BPS as far as quality hunting clothing.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> Ok so I am picturing DecoySlayer with T Rex arms now lol.


By Cabela's standards! LOL! Cabela's brand have never fit me. I don't like how they are cut either. I just bought a shirt there, it fits everywhere, except the cuffs go half way down my hands. It tends to "bind" when shooting, no underarm gussets, much like all of their clothing. I don't believe that any of their brands have underarm gussets.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I have never had redhead gear worth a spit.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

motdean said:


> The last time I went to Cabelas, I had a $100 coupon if I spent so much. I spent a ton of money only to find out that the $100 was on my next purchase. (Looking back, I should have left the pile on the counter and left.)
> 
> I looked through the coupon and nowhere did it say that it couldn't be used on the original trip there.
> 
> ...


Should have checked out with one item and the checked out again with the rest and coupon


----------



## Walleye500 (Dec 29, 2016)

Newaygo1 said:


> Since Cabela's Brothers sold it the quality of their Products has dropped they are just like Bass Pro most all their stuff now if you can find what you are looking for is made mostly in China as to their clothing. When it was own by the two Brothers they had high Quality Gear and Clothing well before thy opened up their stores... They change their stuff you find something that works and then shortly after you cannot not! I rarely shop at either unless I am in need of something last minute I know they might have. As to Gloves neither offer any kind of Fleece as they had...They once offered Ladder Stands but they were low quality a friend got one and with 3 months the ladder steps swelled up and they discontinued it and now don't sell theirs now. They had years ago Knowledgeable CS "field testers" that knew their products and used and tested them and could give some good info on them today it is all read from a computer screen no hands on knowledge which was key to them selling their own products way back I have a wool hunting jacket since then today it is all the high tech materials which is okay but they don't seem to last I still wear this jacket in cold weather and never get cold!!! So sure they have hunting and fishing gear but their stores are now just a stop for some to see what they offer. I was not impressed and bass pro is about the same their layout changes often as to where things are in their stores. Bass Pro once sold golf equipment when it first open... And the few times I had stopped for my deer hunting ammo they never have it in stock and I am there July / August when I am near the Bass Pro. So now I use Jay's they usually have it and if not they will get it...
> 
> Plus you can find other replacement items online no driving if you know what you are looking for...
> 
> Newaygo1


Dead on Newaygo! Quality has gone way down hill since 2008. Cabelas also took a 300 million dollar buy out from Uncle Sam to cov r their credit card dept when the crash hit. Their quality went down hill shortly after that. Really don't like them steeling lure patterns and produced in China. Don't like all the Cabelas labels on everything either. Reed sports and Fish USA have all my business now


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Walleye500 said:


> Dead on Newaygo! Quality has gone way down hill since 2008. Cabelas also took a 300 million dollar buy out from Uncle Sam to cov r their credit card dept when the crash hit. Their quality went down hill shortly after that. Really don't like them steeling lure patterns and produced in China. Don't like all the Cabelas labels on everything either. Reed sports and Fish USA have all my business now


Cabela's hunting clothing is just as good if not better than it was when I started buying it 20 years ago. Their stuff lasts and is very well made. Their CS is also the best there is. Maybe some items have gone down in quality but not the clothing.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jmiller said:


> Should have checked out with one item and the checked out again with the rest and coupon


Yep...Thought of that after I left the store.

I was spitting and sputtering all the way home.....They seemed really indifferent when I called and cancelled my Cabela's card.... 

Sure wasn't the Cabela's I remember before they went public.....


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Walleye500 said:


> D. Don't like all the Cabelas labels on everything either. now


Agree. There items I might have bought, but just don't want a logo on it. Especially clothing.


----------

